
Modern C++ Won't Save Us - dankohn1
https://alexgaynor.net/2019/apr/21/modern-c++-wont-save-us/
======
DerekL
> Dereferencing a nullptr gives a segfault (which is not a security issue,
> except in older kernels).

It’s a segfault on many C++ implementations, but it has undefined behavior, so
there’s no guarantee.

